# First Clutch!!! Super Blue Auratus



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

So its official!!!!
My Super Blue Auratus from Adam Butt (my avatar) have begun breeding. They were raised from froglets and are finally making clutches!
They are about a year old. I was beginning to think I had a pair bc of the considerable size diference. They are the most timid frogs and always scatter when I get anywhere near the tank. I was doing my usual maintenance and found 5 eggs in the petri dish. 
2 were moldy and being eaten by namerteans, 2 were fully hatched and swimming and one was uncoiled but still in the clear egg jelly. I diddent take a pic of the clutch bc of the mess that was inside the petri dish. I almost washed them down the sink!!!!
I left the one in the mass but pulled the 2 swimmers, and put them into deli cups with some rooibos tea and a oak leaf. 

















Anyone see anything wrong so far?


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Cracking ,many congrats,if ours are anything to go by ,get ready to hang on they look good to me mate,as a beginner,whom has seen a few of these they look exactly like ours,we pop the tiniest bit of food in there on the 2nd day now just abit earlier than we were,but i mean tiny,best of luck,with them.Part of the greatest pleasure is watching that last few days before they morph as the colour starts to show,you never know quite what the next will look like,our biggest froglets are bolder it seems than the parents,i guess they have just given up being bothered by my ugly mug staring at them.Oh David i have not much experiance of all this as you know but ours seem very slow for a few days,don't be alarmed if you see this,once they get going we have lost very very few,actually one at morph out if we get them through the first week
Stu


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Congrads.....


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Congrats! They are a fun frog to breed because the patterns are variable, so each froglet is unique.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Grats ! first tads are something you will always remember


----------



## PatEmig09 (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome, wish my auratus would breed.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Stu.
I watch your slow thread all the time. You were the first perosn I thought of when I saw my Blues had tads. Are they busy breeders? I have only seen 1 clutch so far of about 5 eggs but 3 were bad. How many tads do you have now?


stu&shaz said:


> Cracking ,many congrats,if ours are anything to go by ,get ready to hang on they look good to me mate,as a beginner,whom has seen a few of these they look exactly like ours,we pop the tiniest bit of food in there on the 2nd day now just abit earlier than we were,but i mean tiny,best of luck,with them.Part of the greatest pleasure is watching that last few days before they morph as the colour starts to show,you never know quite what the next will look like,our biggest froglets are bolder it seems than the parents,i guess they have just given up being bothered by my ugly mug staring at them.Oh David i have not much experiance of all this as you know but ours seem very slow for a few days,don't be alarmed if you see this,once they get going we have lost very very few,actually one at morph out if we get them through the first week
> Stu


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats on the tads. I hope one day my leucs will do the same.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats! May they bless you with ample fertility!


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

mordoria said:


> Thanks Stu.
> I watch your slow thread all the time. You were the first perosn I thought of when I saw my Blues had tads. Are they busy breeders? I have only seen 1 clutch so far of about 5 eggs but 3 were bad. How many tads do you have now?


Hello David, i'm glad you like the thread and also that you thought of us very flattering.We have a trio ie two girls and one boy,we have no problems with the girls they seem best mates,even sleep together,no egg eating no issues.David they were our second frogs they hail from UE and further back SNDF but i can't prove this no papers, but damn sure that is right.I state this as your stateside so might be related. As a beginner i was told by the guy here,whom imported them feed the hell out of them they will get to be big frogs,we did this, including lots of wild grub,anecdotal stuff for what i'm about to say.One female is pretty damn big ....I think i'm a novice i don't know,but she is big heavy and bold,she eats for england. They are silly prolific breeders, she lays probably twice David ,for the other lass,i can't give you exact proper numbers,i can tell you that since they started they have produced around 30 froglets and maybe 40 tads...thereabouts in the water,one died just before morph out,i guess not meant to be,no reason i could see why this happened. Get them past week one and they are still here!They are still laying,we have tried not pulling eggs,massive reduction of feed,virtually no misting and they still wont stop,we are desparate for them to stop as we worry about them,but we are falling short,and i feel doing them an industice,they have slowed but i want the girls to rest now.We rear them in the little glasses you have seen and then get them into the gizmo. When they have popped 4 legs ours take aprox 1 week till they come ootw,we watch for them to stop feeding and then put them in a tilted glass in their kids container which is heavily seeded with springs,and off they go.Mels are added a few days later,just a few and then we steadily increase still feeding springs,maybe at amonth we start the wild springs and greenfly gradually phasing in hydei,again all gradual.Seems to be working. As always buddy i'm learning every day,but we have a rock solid method for these now,well it seems that way,i hope yours bring you the joy that ours do us. Oh one final note we see 3 distinct colour forms blue turquoise and some with way more dark than blues,which is so cool.
oh hatchability was a bit eratic at first,but gradually became much more stable,kind of expected with young frogs. 

sorry if i have repeated myself with my first post ,can't remember what exactly i wrote and wanted to give you as much as possible of the little bit we have learned
Stu


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

stu&shaz said:


> oh hatchability was a bit eratic at first,but gradually became much more stable,kind of expected with young frogs.


No eggs since, and they dont seem to even go in the coco hut since I took the tads out.

The tads are getting bigger. I thought one had died but they were both wiggling around this morning. Im excited to see them grow. My GF was watching them and procaimed "eww, I can see their hearts beating". 
I wanted to know when I should feed them?
Hey Stu, what do you feed em?


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

mordoria said:


> No eggs since, and they dont seem to even go in the coco hut since I took the tads out.
> 
> The tads are getting bigger. I thought one had died but they were both wiggling around this morning. Im excited to see them grow. My GF was watching them and procaimed "eww, I can see their hearts beating".
> I wanted to know when I should feed them?
> Hey Stu, what do you feed em?


man i'm hopless i thought i gave you all of it,they get 2 varieties of tetra chips cylopsEEze,bloodworms,mosi larvea(both live... little tigers they are) they have a bit of oak leaf from the off,i give them algae based chips first feed(contains spirulina),and repeat tiny tiny quantities.I feed first aprox 48 hrs after hatch,but they probably don't need it quite that early,which is why i'm emphasising tiny quantities,what i'm trying to do is make sure that the minute that yolk is used grub is available.I do partial water changes daily at first,watch for a scum on the water...you have feed too much,water changes via a turkey baster.mainly aiming to suck out the poop.I watch for that poop,i know tad is eating,then watch for the water to really clarify,gradually upping the feed quantity and varying the diet constantly always monitoring the surface if it has a film ,i instantly back down as i have overfed.We use aldercone tea,and weaken the strength as the tad ages.Much watching David and constantly evaluating,how can i make this better. Initial water depth around 1/2" gradually increase this as tad gets stronger,when swimming well i give as much water as the glass will allow.Always remember David i'm a beginer there are guys your side of the pond whom have way more knowledge than i. Oh and water is filtered rainwater,which we collect after is has rained hard for a while.As with the last post no real problems with this method tis working beyond what i could ever have dreamed of.
A side note,our first froglet,i knew nothing of the dangers of feeding too high protien we gave it live food the minute it was able to kill it,growth rate was astounding,froglet morphed big and strong,i have backed off a bit from that,but said froglet is very big and very strong now,make of this what you will,these are my observations.
We were having a good long hard look today whilst the 3rd batch were feeding,mate they are all corkers,strong vibrant alert sharp to move and kill in all cases.
David we talk abit so i want to help me mate all i can,but,i'll repeat the fact that i'm a novice yeah i think we have a sound working method,my eyes and our young frogs tell me such,but there are so many froggers over with you, that i'm in awe of i think you should have their help,with these things,
bring it on hey mate 
Stu


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Just found my next clutch. 8 eggs and they all look great. I'm going to leave them in the tank for another day or 2. 
They had taken a break and I thought that I was only going to get 2 eggs from the first batch. I decided to seal off the tank and feed heavy. It must of worked bc I got MORE eggs. 









Sorry for the blurry pics. I don't have a very good macro lens.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

The other 2 tads are growing well in spirulina, fish flake and some betta bits.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

That a good looking clutch congrats!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks john. Im super excited. BTW I have the film dishes for you. il bring em to Tropical


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

I love watching the tadpoles develop, I have a colon tad about ready to climb out of the water, which I'm pretty excited about.

Thanks for the film canisters Dave!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Found a HUGE clutch today..13!!!! Last clutch was 10 days ago. It was cute watching her pet the male yesterday. He seemed like he wanted nothing to do with her. And as usual, they freaked and ran the second I peeked.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Yoooo... your frogs are going wild too! Congrats on that huge clutch.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

mordoria said:


> Found a HUGE clutch today..13!!!! Last clutch was 10 days ago. It was cute watching her pet the male yesterday. He seemed like he wanted nothing to do with her. And as usual, they freaked and ran the second I peeked.


That's a great clutch!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry guys I went to art school so im not good at counting.
its 14 eggs!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

How are they doing?


----------



## FRISCHFROGS (Jan 15, 2012)

Butt cute tads!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Post some froglet pics.


----------

